# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Akademikët maqedonas: Shqiptarët janë të ardhur!

## Val9

Nga Express  më 18.09.2009 në ora 19:19
Qytetarët shqiptarë në Maqedoni shprehen jashtëzakonisht të fyer me përmbajtjen skandaloze të Enciklopedisë së parë të Maqedonisë, të promovuar ditë më parë nga Akademia e Shkencave dhe Arteve të Maqedonisë., në të cilën akademikët maqedonas paraqesin shqiptarët si të ardhur nga Shqipëria, dhe uzurpues të shtëpive maqedonase. Reagon ashpër shoqëria civile.

Në këtë enciklopedi të financuar nga Qeveria e Maqedonisë, akademikët maqedonas thonë se shqiptarët njihen si "arbanasë", "arnautë" dhe "shqiptari", kjo e fundit shoqërohet me shpjegimin përkatës (njerëz mali).

Në këtë enciklopedi shkruhet se "prejardhja e shqiptarëve të Maqedonisë është nga Veriu i Shqipërisë, fisi i gegëve dhe vendosja e tyre fillimisht ishe nëpër qytetet si Tetovë e Gostivar, të cilët me ndihmën e bandave të kaçakëve terrorizuan popullsinë maqedonase duke i detyruar të shpërngulen, për rrjedhojë vatrat maqedonase dhe fshatrat e tyre u populluan me shqiptarë. Deri në fillimet e shekullit të XIX-të shqiptarët numëronin 20 mijë banorë".

Sipas akademikëve maqedonas, rritja e numrit të popullsisë shqiptare në Maqedoni argumentohet me natalitetin e lartë dhe migrimet nga Kosova

Lëvizja Qytetare “ZGJOHU në reagimin e sajë vlerëson se, veprimet e vazhdueshme të Akademisë së Shkencave dhe Arteve të Maqedonisë krijojnë përshtypjen që detyra e vetme e këtij institucioni është që të funksionojë si laborator për përvetësimin e figurave historike shqiptare, falsifikimin e historisë, në veçanti asaj të popullit shqiptar, si dhe të shpërlajë trurin e popullit të vet.

ZGJOHU! shpreh dyshimin se projektet e Akademisë së Shkencave dhe Arteve të Maqedonisë përpilohen në Beograd dhe kanë qëllime djallëzore.

ZGJOHU! konsideron se ky institucion me agjendë politike, që propozoi ndarjen e Maqedonisë në vitin 2001, po nxit urrejtje ndërnacionale dhe po rrezikon marrëdhëniet ndëretnike në vend. (B. Iseni/ RTK)

----------


## Val9

Pse gjithmone dikush shkrun per historin tone te falsifikuar? Pse na kurr si komb nuk e botojm nje enciklopedi me te gjitha fakte qe jemi vendas ne te gjitha trojet dhe me gjer?

----------


## fegi

http://www.google.se/url?sa=t&source...ixqOtnzKjlD7qg

----------


## Iliri.

*Enciklopedia maqedonase, tendencioze dhe antishqiptare* 

Enciklopedia e parë maqedonase, e promovuar nga Akademia e Shkencave dhe Arteve ka përmbajtje tendencioze dhe nuk pasqyron realitetin e të gjithë popujve që jetojnë në vend, posaçërisht shqiptarëve, kanë reaguar historianët dhe shoqatat joqeveritare shqiptare. Në këtë enciklopedi thuhet se në Maqedoni nuk kanë jetuar shqiptarë. Ata nga Shqipëria kanë kolonizuar këto vise pas shekullit 16, duke u vendosur nëpër shtëpitë e maqedonasve të cilët i kanë dëbuar më pas prej aty. Ndër të tjera në këtë enciklopedi shqiptarët emërtohen si arbanasë, arnautë dhe shqiptari, ku kjo e fundit shoqërohet me shpjegim përkatës nën kllapa ‘Pllaninci (të malit)”.
Në këtë enciklopedi thuhet se shqiptarët vijnë nga viset e veriut të Shqipërisë, nga i ashtuquajturi fis gegë, dhe emërtohen si ‘TË ARDHUR NGA MALI’. Faktet janë shtrembëruese, edhe për krijimin e shtetit të parë shqiptar, gjoja i themeluar në vitin ‘44 nga gjermanët.
Kryetari i Lëvizjes Qytetare “ZGJOHU”Artan Grubi thotë se ky institucion me agjendë politike, që propozoi ndarjen e Maqedonisë në vitin 2001, po nxit urrejtje ndërnacionale dhe po rrezikon marrëdhëniet ndëretnike në vend. Zgjohu, i bën thirrje Qeverisë, si financuese e projektit, të distancohet nga përmbajtja e Enciklopedisë ndërsa Akademia urgjentisht t'i kërkojë falje popullit autokton shqiptar të këtyre trojeve si dhe të përmirësojë Enciklopedinë, duke e tërhequr nga tregu. Ndërkohë historiani Skënder Hasani, e cilëson enciklopedinë vazhdimësi të projekteve anti-shqiptare, të përpiluara nga Akademia Serbe gjatë shekullit 19.
“Më fyese janë elementet që tregojnë qartë etiketimin dhe elementet të cilat dëshirohet që t’i nxjerrin shqiptarët se kanë ardhur prej diku tjetër dhe këtu kanë ardhur si vandalistë dhe janë e keqja e këtij shteti. Apelojë deri tek akademikët shqiptarë që janë pjesëmarrës në Akademinë e Maqedonisë të distancohen nga kjo enciklopedi dhe pjesëmarrjen e mëtutjeshme në këtë Akademi ta kushtëzojnë me largimin e këtij botimi por edhe kërkim falje nga populli shqiptarë, përndryshe çdo mbetje e këtyre akademikëve në këtë akademi me ngarkesë etnike dhe që prish ekuilibrin e shtetit shumë nacional, të distancohen”, deklaroi Skender Hasani – historian.
“Nëse Akademia e Shkencës dhe Arteve të Maqedonisë konsideron se komuniteti maqedonas ka krizë të identitetit të vet, atëherë kjo krizë nuk mund të mbrohet duke sulmuar, duke përvetësuar dhe duke falsifikuar historinë e popullit autokton shqiptarë në këto troje. Tendenca për ti paraqitur shqiptarët si ardhacak në këto troje, e bashkangjitur me fushatën disa vjeçare për zhdukjen e trashëgimisë kulturore dhe shpirtërore të shqiptarëve nga këto troje është një vazhdimësi e të gjitha përpjekjeve të kësaj Qeverie dhe të komunitetit shumicë maqedonas...”, theksoi Artan Grubi – kryetar i Lëvizjes Qytetare “ZGJOHU”.
Botimi i parë i Enciklopedisë është shitur për dy ditë dhe ka kushtuar 5 mijë denar nuk dihet numri i saktë i kopjeve të shitura, kurse numri tjetër siç njoftojnë nga Akademia e Shkencave dhe Arteve të Maqedonisë do të dalë në shitje ditën e Martë dhe të njëjtën do ta bëjë ekskluzivisht Akademia e Shkencave dhe nuk do të ketë shitje komerciale dhe çmimi do të jetë 8 mijë denarë.
*Video këtu.....  *  http://alsat-m.tv/index.php/lajme/vendi/18809.html

----------


## Iliri.

*Ambasadat amerikane dhe britanike përgënjeshtrojnë ASHAM*
Ambasadat amerikane dhe britanike në Shkup kanë hedhur poshtë si të pabaza shkrimet në Enciklopedinë e sapo promovuar nga Akademia e Shkencave të Maqedonisë. Në të thuhet se Ushtria Çlirimtare Kombëtare është trajnuar nga oficerë amerikanë dhe forca speciale britanike, gjatë konfliktit në Maqedoni. ‘Pohimet se oficerë amerikanë kanë trajnuar ish-ushtarë të UÇK-së janë të pabaza dhe ‘të turpshme’. Do të jemi në kontakt me Akademinë për këtë gjë, dhe jemi të dëshpëruar nga fakti se ky institucion ka vendosur emrin e vet, mbi një pohim të pabazë. Do të varet nga Akademia se në çfarë mënyre do të përmirësojnë më mirë kredibilitetin e saj.’-thuhet në reagimin e ambasadës amerikane. Po ashtu edhe ambasada britanike, tha se “Britania e madhe nuk ka bërë asnjë trajnim të UÇK-së. Pohimet e tilla janë false. Ambasada britanike do të kërkojë nga Akademia e Shkencave të Maqedonisë, përmirësimin e këtij informacioni.” Në Enciklopedi, thuhet se ushtarët e UÇK gjatë periudhës së 2001-it ishin trajnuar nga oficerë amerikanë dhe britanikë.
http://alsat-m.tv/index.php/lajme/vendi/18812.html

----------


## Black_Mamba

Turp turp,ja shihni cka bejne politikanet shqiptar ne Maqedoni shiheni zotri patriotin Ali Ahmetin ku na pru,na kthej ne kohen e para 2001 turp per popullin Shqiptar se cfar shqiptaresh ka zgjedhur ne krye.


Po ku je o Sali Berisha o patriot i kombit kalo kufij njeher dhe eja roki per fyti njeher keta udheheqesit e shqipetareve ne maqedoni,i vetmi ti je qe mundish me i rezu per toke.


Mereni ju mandej se je shqiptar musliman apo katolik apo lesh,ja cka na punohet.

----------


## BOKE

*Enciklopedia e marrive*

Nga Shkelzen Halimi
E Shtune, 19 Shtator 2009

Enciklopedia e marrive. Keshtu do te mund te quhet Enciklopedia Maqedonase( e jo Enciklopedia e Maqedonise), projekti me i ri i Akademise Maqedonase te Shkencave dhe Arteve, qe te enjten pati nje promovim mjaft pompoz. Eshte veshtire te presesh dicka nga ata qe lajtmotiv te perditshmerise kane paragjykimin, aq me teper kur dihet se paragjykimi ndaj shqiptareve ne Maqedoni per shume ke eshte ushqim shpirteror. Paraqitja e elementit shqiptar ne formen e nje karikature te vrazhde, edhe ate ne nje projekt voluminoz qe mban siglen e nje institucioni ku besohet se eshte tubuar truri i nje kombi (Akademia e Shkencave dhe Arteve), do te thote se me ne fund ne Maqedoni po bien maskat dhe se po qartesohen qellimet me prapavije te erret. Kjo shqiptareve ua perkujton projektet famekeqe te Akademise serbe ne krye me Cubrolloviqin e Ivo Andriqin. Mosprezantimi i vertete i historise shqiptare, ashtu sic argumentohet edhe ne shume dokumente te historianeve e udhepershkruesve te huaj, mosperfshirja e ngjarjeve historike (qe kane ndodhur ne Diber, Manastir, Shkup...), pa te cilen historia shqiptare do te ishte e manget, lenia anash e shume figurave shqiptare nga jeta kulturore e politike, perfshi edhe ata, pa te cilet historia e me e re e Maqedonise jo vetem qe do te ishte e thate, por edhe do te humbte kuptimin, do te thote se intriga ndaj shqiptareve tashme po institucionalizohet.

Eshte e pafalshme mosperfshirja ne kete enciklopedi e shume figurave, nder te tjera edhe mosperfshirja e Nevzat Halilit, liderit te partise (PPD) se pare shqiptare ne Maqedonine pluraliste, pastaj e kryetarit aktual te PDSH-se, Menduh Thacit e ndonje tjeter. Per ta nuk pati "hapesire dhe vend", por pati per, bie fjala, Johan Tarcullovskin, i denuar nga Gjykata e Hages per krime kunder njerezimit (ne Luboten plaget ende jane te fresketa). A nuk flet kjo qarte per nje tendence te paramenduar mire. Eshte kapitull me vete numri i madh i gabimeve dhe te pavertetave qe prezantohen ne kete enciklopedi. Duket qarte se hartuesit e saj ndaj elementit shqiptar kane patur qasje improvizuese. Kete improvizim ata do ta deshmojne, per shembull, te shenimi mbi Hasan Kaleshin, nje figure e shquar e kultures shqiptare nga Kercova (babai i piktorit me fame boterore, Omar Kaleshi). Ne vend te fotografise se Hasan Kaleshi, ata do ta vene fotografine e Faik Konices. Nje gabim tjeter i pakendshem behet me Hamid Thacin (kumanovare), nje figure nga periudha e LNC-se, i cili prezantohet dy here: nje here si Taki Hamid pastaj si Taci Hamid. Keto jane vetem disa nga "perlat" e injorances dhe infantilitetit te perpiluesve te ketij projekti. Nderkaq, mos te flasim per disa te paverteta qe nderlidhen me vete shtetin shqiptar dhe me disa figura qe kane lene gjurme ne historine e Shqiperise. Dhe cka duhet bere pas gjithe kesaj? Eshte koha te tubohet Unioni i Inteligjences Shqiptare, Shoqata e Historianeve Shqiptare, Shoqata "Zgjohu" dhe asociacionet tjera shqiptare qe veprojne ne Maqedoni dhe ta shqyrtojne mire e mire kete enciklopedi, dhe t'i evidentojne te gjitha marrite, intrigat, te pavertetat, natyrisht me argumentet qe jane absolutisht ne anen e shqiptareve, dhe te kerkojne qe urgjentisht enciklopedia te terhiqet nga perdorimi dhe te shpallet e pavlefshme. Ose te behet nje enciklopedi qe i pergjigjet realitetit te Maqedonise. Natyrisht, edhe subjektet politike shqiptare duhet ta shprehin qendrimin e tyre. Kjo enciklopedi duhet te vleresohet si shkas qe te gjithe shqiptaret te falsin me nje ze. Sepse per kete enciklopedi jane derdhur shume mjete nga buxheti i shtetit, ne te cilin perfshihen dhe shqiptaret. Nuk ka logjike qe ta paguash dike te tallet me historine dhe kulturen tende. Kjo i kalon te gjitha kufijte e njerezimit. Nderkaq, ata dy-tre shqiptare, anetare te kesaj akademia, pas ketij skandali besoj se e kane te qarte mesazhin e atyre akademikeve qe e perpiluan kete Enciklopedi te marrive, qe cenojne jo vetem historine dhe kulturen, por edhe dinjitetin e shqiptareve. Ata duhet t'u thone lamtumiren atyre qe tallen me fatin e popullit qe i takojne vete.

* Marre nga "Koha" e Shkupit

Koha Jone

----------


## OROSHI

Ju ja fusni kot per zotin!
Ore,Qeveria e Maqedonise nuk eshte qeveri per shqiptaret,normal qe ata do mbajne anen e tyne edhe do diskriminojne shqiptaret!
Ata po u japin hu perdite shqiptareve,e ti me thu per enciklopedine!

Edhe diçka do shtoja une ketu :hiqeni flamurin e jeshilte te Saudise,mos dilni ne protesta per "vellezerit" palestineze(kur per vedi jeni si palestinezet ne Maqedoni),mos mbani fustane(turp per burrat),mos mbani qylafe arabesh ne koke(turp per pleqte e pjerdhur nga trute),tregojeni identitetin shqiptar/europian,perndryshe qytetare te dores se dyte keni per te mbetur!

----------


## _AuLoNa_

Ehhh po se mos kemi edhe shtet ne, qe japin ze ketyre fyrjeve.  Poltikanet tane kane hall te ndajne ofiqet. 






> Per Akademine e Shkencave maqedonase shqiptaret jane njerezi mali. Keshtu thote enciklopedia qe u perurua te merkuren ne Shkup.
> 
> Kjo gje ka sjelle reagimin e akademikeve shqiptare, te cilet kane deklaruar se Tirana zyrtare duhet te nderhyje.
> 
> Eshte nje projekt anti-shqiptar dhe fatkeqesi eshte qe ky projekt financohet nga parate tona. Shqiptaret fyhen dhe kjo gje mbeshtetet nga autoritetet politike. Tirana nuk duhet te jete indiferente, ka deklaruar akademik Ali Aliu.
> 
> Te njejtin qendrim mban edhe shoqata e historianeve shqiptare, e cila thote se kjo enciklopedi perben nje fyerje per kombin shqiptar.
> 
> Maqedonia, ngaqe eshte ne krize identiteti e shfryn gjithcka kunder shqiptareve. Kjo enciklopedi permban fyerje qe tejkalon permasat njerezore, ka deklaruar Skender Hasani.
> ...

----------


## texas

Ky esht edhe një tentim i radhes të *Sllavo-Tataro-Mongolloido*,për të ofenduar Kombin Shqiptar,me ndimen e "partive Shqiptare"...

Mirpo na duhet te ju themi Faliminderit ketive "Akademikve" se po e zgjojn popullin nga gjumi,dhe populli po i kupton dredhit e partive *Sllavo-Tataro-Mongolloido(BDI,PDSH,NOVA Demokratia e Imer Selmanovskit)*...

Vetem pastrimi i trojeve Shqiptare,nga joshqiptaret esht rrugdalja e vetme,duhet sa më shpejt te grijen kampe perqendrimi për zhdukjen totale te sllave nga trojet Shqiptare.

----------


## urani29

Te verteten e dijm jemi vendas dhe as kush nuk mund te na leviz nga ky vend.
Kta maqedonasit pretendojn qe kan lidhje me Leken e madh nga ana tjeter e shkruajn qe jan me origjin sllave.
Si mund te ken lidhje kta njerz me Leken e madh kur ne at koh ska pas as nje sllav ne gadishullin ilrik.
Rrena i ka kamt e shkurta kta vet ngulen.

----------


## fegi

Maqidonasit e sotum jan bullgar e bullgaret jan turq, te ardhur ne shekullin 7 a 8 te eres sone.

----------


## Kreksi

Me falni, a dini te me tregoni se a permenden shqiptaret si pasardhes te ilirve ne kete enciklopedi ?

E shtrova kete pytje vetem te dij se çfar mendimi kane dhene ne enciklopedi....

----------


## angert

> Maqidonasit e sotum jan bullgar e bullgaret jan turq, te ardhur ne shekullin 7 a 8 te eres sone.


----------------
fytyra  e maqedonasve  dallohet hapur si mongoloide  tatare  tunguze perzierje  aziatiko sllavo mongole hibrid   perzierje  e quditshme  ata edhe nga pamja mund te dallohen-
por edhe europa   ma teper e  don  mongolin    tunguzin se shqiptarin-
kjo esht deshmuar

----------


## angert

rraca iliro shqiptare mund te deshmohet me te gjitha analizat se esht elashtë autoktone
-keta sllavet dhe sllavo tataro selgjuko mmaqedonas  jan kapur si rriqni per qdo lloj shpifje eposhtersie qe te arsyetojnë me rrena autoktonitë fallco
qe ne fakto  keta jan ardhacak nga stepat e karpatet  -
qe  uzurpuan  tokat thrako ilire-
ndersa  civilizimine  vjeter te thrakve  ekan zhdukur

----------


## angert

ne thrakinë e dikurshme  shtrihet padrejteisht bullgaria e sotme  ndersa bullgaro maqedonsit
shtrihen ne provincen shtet ilire  qe quhej peonia  maqedonia e sotme  -
qe ishte fqi me dardaninë  nje tjeter  shtet ilir-
njisitë   e organizuara  shtetrore ose  te themi autonome ilire  ne at kohë ishin te tilla  te te gjith popujt per ti sunduar rrethet ma leht  krijohej nje autonomi mbrenda shtetit
-pra shtete  dhe fiset ilire ishin   autoktone  komplet ne gadishullin ballkanik-
shum para ardhjes se sllaveve  -
civilizim8in e vjeter ilir dhe thrak e kan shkatrruar dyndjet  hune avare  vandale langobarde slllave  turke romake  helene    bullgare   serbe  kroate

----------


## extreme

> Nga Express  më 18.09.2009 në ora 19:19
> Qytetarët shqiptarë në Maqedoni shprehen jashtëzakonisht të fyer me përmbajtjen skandaloze të Enciklopedisë së parë të Maqedonisë, të promovuar ditë më parë nga Akademia e Shkencave dhe Arteve të Maqedonisë., në të cilën akademikët maqedonas paraqesin shqiptarët si të ardhur nga Shqipëria, dhe uzurpues të shtëpive maqedonase. Reagon ashpër shoqëria civile.
> 
> Në këtë enciklopedi të financuar nga Qeveria e Maqedonisë, akademikët maqedonas thonë se shqiptarët njihen si "arbanasë", "arnautë" dhe "shqiptari", kjo e fundit shoqërohet me shpjegimin përkatës (njerëz mali).
> 
> Në këtë enciklopedi shkruhet se "prejardhja e shqiptarëve të Maqedonisë është nga Veriu i Shqipërisë, fisi i gegëve dhe vendosja e tyre fillimisht ishe nëpër qytetet si Tetovë e Gostivar, të cilët me ndihmën e bandave të kaçakëve terrorizuan popullsinë maqedonase duke i detyruar të shpërngulen, për rrjedhojë vatrat maqedonase dhe fshatrat e tyre u populluan me shqiptarë. Deri në fillimet e shekullit të XIX-të shqiptarët numëronin 20 mijë banorë".
> 
> Sipas akademikëve maqedonas, rritja e numrit të popullsisë shqiptare në Maqedoni argumentohet me natalitetin e lartë dhe migrimet nga Kosova
> 
> ...



Tjesh i bindun se e verteta pa dal ne shesh nuk bon hiq se osht e vertet ajo do dal gjithsesi i konvenoj botes apo jo , bota duhet ta pranoj zyrtarisht te verteten historike reth popullit shqipetar.Nuk eshte vetem maqedonia qe na e ben ket padreitesi jan edhe disa fuqi te medha boterore te cilet nuk na e pranojn historin zyrtarisht .

----------


## chino

Perderisa nuk harrojne se vet erdhen me dhune ne kohen e dyndjes se popujve ne Ballkan, nuk me pengon kjo gje aq shume. 


*

----------


## detiad

Sikur shqiptaret ne maqedoni  ta heqin at kultur turko arabe dhe te jene ma shum shqiptare se sa turq e arab, cfar do te shkruaj sllavi gjoja "Maqedon" nuk ka vler, shqiptaret me gjuhen e tyre dhe kulturen e vjeter para evropiane do ta hedhin poshte cdo gje qe sllavet e greket mundohen te na e marrin.

----------


## fegi

Enciklopedia maqedonase të hiqet nga botimi 
Historianët shqiptarë reagojnë ashpër ndaj enciklopedisë të realízuar nga Akademia e Shkencave në Maqedoni ku të vërtetat historike të shqiptarëve janë deformuar nga historianët maqedonas. 


Zv/kryetari i Akademisë së Shkencave në Tiranë thotë se shkrimet janë shtrembërime të historisë dhe se shqiptarët janë autoktonë në Maqedoni. Në një prononcim për NEW24 Myzafer Konkurti thotë se shtrembërimet kanë qëllime politike. 

Historiani dhe politikani i njohur Sabri Godo në reagimin e ti thotë se enciklopedia është një goditje e rëndë për shqiptarët dhe me këtë minohet përpjekja për bashkëjetesë në Maqedoni, mes shqiptarëve e maqedonasve, thotë Godo, i cili e cilëson enciklopedinë, një botim me nëntekst nxitjen e maqedonasve. Godo kërkon që të hiqet nga qarkullimi ky botim dhe qeveria maqedonase të reagojë. 

Enciklopedia u promovua të mërkurën nga Akademia e Shkencave dhe Arteve të Maqedonisë. Në të akademikët maqedonas paraqesin shqiptarët si të ardhur nga Shqipëria, dhe uzurpues të shtëpive maqedonase. Akademikët maqedonas thonë se shqiptarët njihen si "arbanasë", "arnautë" dhe "shqiptari", kjo e fundit shoqërohet me shpjegimin përkatës (njerëz mali). Në këtë enciklopedi, 

të financuar nga Qeveria e Maqedonisë, shkruhet se "prejardhja e shqiptarëve të Maqedonisë është nga Veriu i Shqipërisë, fisi i gegëve dhe vendosja e tyre fillimisht ishe nëpër qytetet si Tetovë e Gostivar, të cilët me ndihmën e bandave të kaçakëve terrorizuan popullsinë maqedonase duke i detyruar të shpërngulen, për rrjedhojë vatrat maqedonase dhe fshatrat e tyre u populluan me shqiptarë. Deri në fillimet e shekullit të 20-të shqiptarët numëronin 20 mijë banorë". /Balkanweb/

19-09-2009
http://www.google.se/url?sa=t&source...Pxjurs87s8yOdg

----------

